# Iphone zurücksetzen geht nicht



## Ruvinio (31. Mai 2020)

Es geht nicht. Ist der Diebstahlschutz. Der Ex-Besitzer muss es zurücksetzen mit seiner ID und seinem Passwort und "mein iPhone suchen" auf dem Gerät deaktivieren. Sollta ja möglich sein, denjenigen zu erreichen.


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2020)

Wenn du die originale Rechnung hast, kannst du auch in einen Apple Store gehen und die setzen dir das Handy zurück.
Ansonsten ist es ein Türstopper.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

evtl. geht es bei Apple über Kaufnachweis aber sicher bin ich da nicht.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Vll ist ja was im System oder beim Lieferanten anfragbar falls meist der gleiche etc.
Was für ein Iphone ist es eigl?


----------



## ich558 (31. Mai 2020)

Na gut das ist ja nicht mehr viel wert. Schlimmer wäre ein X oder dergleichen


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

vll findest sich nen Ankäufer der noch paar Euro her gibt für die HW selbst als Ersatzteil ka.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2020)

hilfebitte schrieb:


> Puhh dann mal Hoffen der Chef hat die noch...
> ...
> Keine Rechnung hat gesagt soll ich wegschmeissen.
> 
> ...


Was ist denn das für ein Laden?


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

Beim lieferanten könnte man höchstens noch anfragen


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2020)

hilfebitte schrieb:


> er besorgt mir ein IPhone 6 hat er haufenweise unbenutzt meinte er.


Wenn bei Euch mal das Finanzamt aufkreuzt ... .


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

6 hat kein aktuelles iOS, das 6s schon noch oder SE, in ner großen Firma hat man so was auf Lager ^^


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2020)

Auch mit Rechnung würde Apple es dir nicht freischalten, wenn es denn überhaupt einfach so geht von Seiten von Apple, denn die Rechnung ist kein Eigentumsnachweis.


----------



## Abductee (1. Juni 2020)

Wenn auf der Rechnung mein Name und die Seriennummer steht dann ist das auch ein Eigentumsnachweis.
Bei einer Firmenanschrift hätte man es dann halt über die Firma spielen müssen.
Ich hab das schon hinter mir und mit der Rechnung hat das funktioniert.


----------

